# Searching a thread in this forum comparing operating systems with vehicles



## Kalero (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi! I remember to have read some time ago a thread where an user posted a picture showing many operating systems in different forms of vehicles (Linux as a tank, Mac as a luxury car, etc.). FreeBSD was a bigger tank than the Linux one. I remember I found funny that post, but I can't find it now. Anyone knows that thread? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2016)

It's probably in this thread somewhere: Thread 286/.


----------



## Kalero (Mar 11, 2016)

Not in that thread :/
I remember it was a short thread, maybe 1 page size. Thanks SirDice.


----------



## Kalero (Mar 15, 2016)

The thread I'm searching has a picture similar to this one, but adding a bigger tank with the FreeBSD orb logo next to it.


----------



## Kalero (Mar 21, 2016)

Anybody remember that thread/pic? Thanks.


----------

